# DitLoIDs



## robert@fm (Sep 25, 2013)

A DitLoID is an "equation" of the form 1 = DitLoID (hence the name, of course), the answer to the above one being One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich.

These are all musical:

1 = VSitD

2 = OU

3 = NM (warning, this one is a verbal quibble)

4 = YB (same warning applies to this one)

5 = FTTO

7 = S (an early Genesis track)

8 = DaW

99 = RB


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 25, 2013)

Easy ones first - 8 days a week and 99 red balloons.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 25, 2013)

Genesis =  Seven Stones


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 25, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Genesis =  Seven Stones



Although I posted this puzzle on another forum several years ago, nobody on that forum has to date got this one.  Although the following two (which are probably the easiest) were answered fairly quickly.

Now how about answers to the rest?  (Which, on the other board, look like they will forever remain unanswered...)


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 25, 2013)

5 Four Three Two One


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 25, 2013)

Yup, Manfred Mann (or Thunderbirds if you so prefer). Still four to go...


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 25, 2013)

4 You Blue (Beatles)


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 25, 2013)

3 Nelson Mandela (The Special A.K.A.)


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 25, 2013)

2 Of Us (Beatles)


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 25, 2013)

Only one left!


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 25, 2013)

robert@fm said:


> Only one left!


Yeah - and my brain has turned to mush!  Come on you lot, join in!


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 26, 2013)

I think the song in question was featured in an _Only Fools and Horses_ episode Christmas Special ? or an ordinary episode broadcast near Christmas.  Derek sings it and accidentally sparks a riot...


----------



## Steff (Sep 26, 2013)

1 voice singing in the darkness


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2013)

I'll assume I got the last one right then, seen as theres been a new thread posted


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 27, 2013)

Oops, sorry, you did indeed get it right.


----------

